# Full extension wooden dovetailed slide make out of IPE for drawer side



## v8extra (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello to all,

Here is my project, I am planning to build a coffee table. That table is low 15,5 " inch high.

Under this table I which to install a drawer that will be supported only by its side.

It will be a small 3 1/4" high (drawer front).

The square table is 40,5" wide with square legs also 3 1/4" inch wide.

My question is the following,

1- In order to save some leg space (playing cards sitting on the floor), I intend not to put a bottom to the table.
As a consequence the drawer can only be supported by the inner side of the legs and an internal plank that flush with the internal part of the leg.

2- For example would such a concept be worth trying http://lumberjocks.com/gfixler/blog/13478, for side mounting.

3- In any case I wish to receive suggestions and ideas regarding full extension wooden slides I should use to hold two drawers that will be place in the table.

4- Best would be to also consider the fact that I wish to have a system that will also well behave in terms of wood movement throughout the season.

Thanks!

Thanks a lot for all your comments.

Sebastien

I will soon be adding an updated table model here…


----------

